# Netflix show/movie will not un-pause



## mplusy (Aug 30, 2013)

On occasion, we'll be watching a Netflix TV show or movie.

When we hit pause, we've noticed that we cannot un-pause, or continue playing. When I hit play or the pause button again, the Tivo light indicator will flash so the Tivo does recognize the remote signal, but it will remain in a paused state. The only way to unpause it, is to hit the TiVo button, log back into Netflix, and continue the show/movie where I left off.

Any one else having this prob?

It does not happen ALL the time, but when it does, it is annoying

TIA


----------



## electricmarquis (Jan 4, 2013)

I have all kinds of problems with the Netflix app. Sometimes commands work, other times (mostly) I have to go back to the TIVO menu and retart the app. This seems to be a problem on almost all of my Netflixs apps on my DVD player, TIVO, and TV. The only flawless use I have seen in on devices is Roku or Vizo TV. Which support the profiles.


----------



## doyling (Aug 11, 2006)

I seem to have a similar issue with rewind and FF. I believe it's related to an internet hiccup. If your net is stable, no problem. I had a bad line from the pole to my house. They replaced it a few days ago. So far so good.


----------

